# Full Bores



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Really have an itch to shoot some of these indoors, but I only shoot mid fortyish pounds. Thoughts????


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

Mine are 29" with about 1.5" hanging over. At 44# the 200 gr. points are much better than 150 grain. The arrows with 200 grain points shoot much better at 46.5#. I have not tried adding another 50 grain screw yet, although I suspect the 250 grain point may be absolutely necessary at 44# and maybe even at 46.5#.

However, Fatboy 500 shafts at 28.5" with the same 3" feathers and 100 grain points do shoot and tune somewhat good, even though a Fatboy will fit inside a Full Bore.


----------



## hoyt_shooter55 (Jan 21, 2010)

Don't know if poundage was the issue, but I switched after two rounds with the full bores, just couldn't get them to shoot.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

Then get them and let them eat. There are thousands of people shooting 2314/15s around the world at roughly the same lbs or from a recurve. Full Bores spine is in between the two. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammer X (May 20, 2008)

Shooting mine at 59lbs with 27.5 dl, 250gr points, 31inches carbon to carbon, G nock. They are MONEY!!


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

thanks Mr. Quarles. That's the answer I was looking for. I know a lot of people I shoot with didn't like them at all and went back to what they were using before.......Right, Cool Whip?


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Jim, are you shooting G nocks or something else. I think I'm more concerned about the small nocks in these big shafts than I am the stiffness and point selection


----------



## hoyt_shooter55 (Jan 21, 2010)

Thats right ol' buddy!


----------



## hoyt_shooter55 (Jan 21, 2010)

If you do get some though, I have a dz. pro points you can have


----------



## Hoyt_em (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm at 55#, 30", 200 gn...I shot a buddies at that set up last year, and they were great. I will be having my wife mess around with them at 44-45# just to see how they go.


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

I am using G nocks and have some bushings for microlite nocks but have not tried them, yet. The arrows should act stiffer.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Been shooting the microlites in 2512's. They snap on the string ok, but then when they're on the string, there seems to be a lot of play in the nock groove. I'm thinking of trying a thicker serving, but then the nocks might snap on too tight. I think tha might be the project for this weekend.


----------



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

unclegus;
I'm trying them now......useing super nocks and 250grs @ 51#.....I am beginning to think that these carbons are to critical for a fingers shooter. If you are shooting a release OK
Frank


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Mine came today. I'll get to put them together this weekend. The way my 2512's are shooting, I have no clue why I even want to fool with them. Just can't leave things alone.....My health is better now than it's been in over ten years. Hell, I might pick up a tab and put one of my Barneys together again.......


----------



## HADS DAD (May 11, 2004)

Unclegus said:


> Mine came today. I'll get to put them together this weekend. The way my 2512's are shooting, I have no clue why I even want to fool with them. Just can't leave things alone.....My health is better now than it's been in over ten years. Hell, I might pick up a tab and put one of my Barneys together again.......


2512's all the way !!!!!!


----------

